# Anyone had weed that taste like perfume



## Kushman_23 (Sep 17, 2020)

Happened a few times now from different people, 
How the fuck can it taste asif some just sprayed a whole bottle over the bud 

Surely people wouldnt dare do that, so what could be the reason 
Soo harsh inhale/exhale an rough throat afterwards


----------



## Kushman_23 (Sep 17, 2020)

Is this enviromental issues when growing etc, please someone must have an explanation


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Sep 17, 2020)

If your boys are giving you weed that tastes like perfume its because someone sprayed probably Spinosad or another insecticidal soap on them inside of 2 weeks before harvest.

Bugs, spray, and ignorance.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 17, 2020)

Are you getting crazy high lol ?


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Sep 17, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Are you getting crazy high lol ?


Theyre getting a headache unfortunately


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah most likely


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 17, 2020)

Any weed that's been carried in a woman's purse.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 17, 2020)

I have had weed in my center console in car with my bottle of cologne and man that sucks and it was in. Ziploc but smelled at tasted like it was horrible


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Sep 17, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> I have had weed in my center console in car with my bottle of cologne and man that sucks and it was in. Ziploc but smelled at tasted like it was horrible


Same. I told my buddy it was a strain put out by Hugo boss..

He didn't believe me. Lmao


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 17, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Same. I told my buddy it was a strain put out by Hugo boss..
> 
> He didn't believe me. Lmao


Mine was dijorio lol so you cutting tody I just red congrats man


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Sep 17, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Mine was dijorio lol so you cutting tody I just red congrats man


Yea one of the 3 is done. The other 2 are weeks out. Il be sticky with wet trim today. Always a happy day for me.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 17, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Yea one of the 3 is done. The other 2 are weeks out. Il be sticky with wet trim today. Always a happy day for me.


Yessir that's what I do then hang whole plant do you hang each branch what do you make outta the trim?


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Sep 17, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Yessir that's what I do then hang whole plant do you hang each branch what do you make outta the trim?


I'm definitely gonna have to wash these due to the ash. So il trim all fan leaves and sugar leaves,, cut it down branch by branch. H202 wash then reg water wash, shake all major droplets out and hang until normal again then hang to dry.

Each branch just like that.

All trim and larf goes to bubble hash. As simple as possible while making it as clean as possible.

Normally I would just trim the fans and leave the sugars on to dry but the RH here is supposed to be 63% as opposed to the normal 40%. So the sugar leaves need to go today.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 17, 2020)

Nice I do bubble hash as well let me know what you get off that 1 is it feeling heavy lol


----------



## xtsho (Sep 17, 2020)

Ona gel in the grow room.


----------



## Kushman_23 (Sep 17, 2020)

Must be 10 different strains from 10 different people, where its tasting like perfume to smoke 
The 1 today was by far the worst though, my throat feels like ive swallowed glass & the taste is vile
It couldnt always be were its kept(girls bag etc)


----------



## xtsho (Sep 17, 2020)

Kushman_23 said:


> Must be 10 different strains from 10 different people, where its tasting like perfume to smoke
> The 1 today was by far the worst though, my throat feels like ive swallowed glass & the taste is vile
> It couldnt always be were its kept(girls bag etc)



What are you smoking out of?


----------



## Kushman_23 (Sep 17, 2020)

Joint, i use tobacco too
But i made a raw one too to test if maybe its the tobacco, it was actually worse 

Some dead ass stardog not worth the bag its in


----------



## dunphy (Sep 17, 2020)

Kushman_23 said:


> Must be 10 different strains from 10 different people, where its tasting like perfume to smoke
> The 1 today was by far the worst though, my throat feels like ive swallowed glass & the taste is vile
> It couldnt always be were its kept(girls bag etc)


Ive had this happen when you have people store weed next to dryer sheets to keep smell down, the oils or whatever the hells in there makes its way into the bud even if in a ziplock just in the same container (like center console/glovebox/backpack/etc.) its disgusting. 

I've also had straight perfume smelling bud but I think that was literally kept inside an old container of some kind of gel or something... I couldnt even finish smoking it it was just a straight headache, same as the dryer sheet thing Ive experienced a few times now.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Sep 17, 2020)

Dryer sheets are the worst. Had a friend kill a whole batch with those. Smells that are not natural are just that....nasty. lol at the old days, people used to orange peel bud so often some people used to think it was the weed.


----------



## dunphy (Sep 17, 2020)

Kushman_23 said:


> Joint, i use tobacco too
> But i made a raw one too to test if maybe its the tobacco, it was actually worse
> 
> Some dead ass stardog not worth the bag its in


Can try pressing into oil, or making edibles if you cant smoke or vape it. 
Just as a last resort instead of throwing it away.


----------



## 420burn420 (Sep 17, 2020)

is this something you grew or bought off of someone? If you bought it off of someone i would toss it and find a new connect . Dealers do all type of shady stuff.. roach spray for example, just know who you are buying stuff off of.


----------



## Kushman_23 (Sep 17, 2020)

420burn420 said:


> is this something you grew or bought off of someone? If you bought it off of someone i would toss it and find a new connect . Dealers do all type of shady stuff.. roach spray for example, just know who you are buying stuff off of.


Bought, my own still got awhile 
Ive tried 2 friends in 2 days, yday friend 1 superlemon haze(perfume), friend 2 stardog same result


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 17, 2020)

Ona Gel in your grow room will do this to your buds. I made the mistake of keeping a small tub in one of my first tent grows and it ruined the flavor of everything.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)

Was probably kept down someone;s sweaty cleavage or crotch prior to you smoking it


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 17, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Was probably kept down someone;s sweaty cleavage or crotch prior to you smoking it


Mann they had the shit hooped lol then gave to you to smoke lol


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 17, 2020)

Had a real perfumey god bud pheno but probably not that


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 17, 2020)

Reminds me of opium days


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 17, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Reminds me of opium days


Hahahaaa


----------



## noshoesguy (Aug 12, 2021)

Old thread but wanted to add my 2 cents. I have been growing a strain called chempie by ripper seeds. It's the best tasting and smelling weed I've ever had. It's smell is so interesting it's hard to stop smelling it. Like someone mixed diesel fuel with really good cologne. The high is fantastic. It gets my brain going but my body doesn't want to move. But just saying some weed will smell like cologne depending on the strain. It's a cross of chemdawg, cherry pie, and dos si dos. Also produces a lot of rosin when heat pressed.


----------



## noshoesguy (Aug 12, 2021)

Pick right before harvest


----------

